# ZZ Method Discussion



## HavoCentral (Nov 5, 2010)

I just recently learned about this method and there wasnt a thread discussing it so i am starting it ( if there is one, i coultdnt find it, only found a beginner tutorial and a blockbuilding tutorial)

for those of you who do not know what ZZ is

basically you orient all edges while placing the DR and DB cross pieces making the cube all U R L then solve F2L OLL PLL

here is a link to where i learned it this question is for everyone who has heard of or uses ZZ

i just recently set out on the long road of learning full OLL
but i just learned about ZZ method

so my question is would focusing on EOline and learning ZZ be better than finishing OLL

because if i get EOline down, it reduces the OLL to only a few and no icky F, B or cube rotations needed for F2l

any one this this is a good idea?

i looked for a ZZ thread but the only one was for the blockbuilding part Not ZZ in general


it has its pros
all U R L means no F or B or cube rotations for F2L
cuts total OLL algs only a few, and doesnt require good recognition skills
and the entire first step can be done during inspection time with practice

cons
the first step takes alottttt of practice lol

so my question for all cubers is

would it be worth the time to get EOline near perfect and such
or would just learning Friedrich and full OLL with good recognition be better

personally i am in the middle of full OLL 20ish so far.
and am considering skipping OLL for now and learning ZZ, even if its just for fun
and wanted to get other cubers, especially advanced ones, opinion on the matter

thanks for all the help ahead of time


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 5, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?20834-ZZ-ZB-Home-Thread


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 5, 2010)

Actually there is a discussion thead. Clicky

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## HavoCentral (Nov 5, 2010)

yeah but you cant really ask for help or anything there


this thread can be deleted

because my browser treats this site so weird i can never search properly or post in the right room 

its annoying


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 5, 2010)

yes you can?


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 5, 2010)

HavoCentral said:


> yeah but you cant really ask for help or anything there


 
Why not?

Edit: ninja'd 3 times in less than 10 minutes


----------



## HavoCentral (Nov 5, 2010)

Speedcubing Discussion
(14 Viewing)

The constructive speedsolving forum, discussing new ideas expanding the cubing community's knowledge. This is not the place to request help or ask questions!

the last sentence says no help or questions

but iwanted to both discuss and have questions answer so i started my own

which most ppl will say just read the other thread, but my discussion is sorta specific to me and i wouldve used the 1qat but id rather have a small discussion than a few answers and 15 new questions popping up and pushing my question back a few pages or whatever like what normally happens


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 5, 2010)

It's not like you can't ask questions on a general discussion thread.

EDIT - First 5 pages 11 questions... It's okay to ask questions as long as it adds to the discussion. It's not okay to ask questions that don't advance the discussion OR it's completely irrelevant OR it's been answered multiple times.


----------



## HavoCentral (Nov 5, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> It's not like you can't ask questions on a general discussion thread.


 
its not considered an infraction?
because so far the forum rules are pretty strict


----------



## Diniz (Nov 5, 2010)

Learn ZZ and do regular OCLL/PLL dont worth imo..


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 5, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> It's not like you can't ask questions on a general discussion thread.
> 
> EDIT - First 5 pages 11 questions... It's okay to ask questions as long as it adds to the discussion. It's not okay to ask questions that don't advance the discussion OR it's completely irrelevant OR it's been answered multiple times.


 
well.


----------



## HavoCentral (Nov 5, 2010)

thanx i will remember that,

im relativly new to this site and got an infraction for answering a question about a puzzle i didnt know was a KO

and the fact that it was in red made me think it was important and to follow the rule

but thanx

i will remember that


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm sorry but :fp


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 5, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> I'm sorry but :fp


 
I'm not so sorry so +1.


----------



## souljahsu (Nov 5, 2010)

Practice the EOLine, You're not going to need full OLL when you're using ZZ.


----------

